# Pasadena Road Rentals



## Unicoi98 (Jan 7, 2003)

I'm visiting from out of town this weekend and while I'm there seeing family I'm hoping that even I don't get to catch any of the tour at least I'd like to get a ride in. But so far I'm not having any luck finding a road ride to rent. One shop in San Marino has on Rentabikenow.com has a 52 available but I ride a 56. I'd be greatful if anybody knows anywhere else I can try.
Thanks


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Incycle Bicycles in Chino rents bikes. I know that there is an Incycle Bicycles in Pasadena and I'm pretty sure that they rent road bikes as well. The phone number to the Pasadena location is (626) 577-0440 or you can visit them online at http://incycle.com/. Good luck.


----------

